# ESEconsult - einfach 'mal in die Runde gefragt



## Telekomunikacja (20 September 2005)

Grüß Gott!

Hat jemand schon einmal etwas von der *ESEconsult*, deren "Sitz" sich "in" *P.O. Box 1775, Roseau, Commonwealth of Dominica, West Indies* befindet, gehört? Was treibt die so?
Ist die - außer hier *http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/archive/index.php/t-6388.html* - schon einmal in Erscheinung getreten? Ist ihr Name schon einmal in Verbindung mit einem der im Forum behandelten Themen aufgetaucht?

Für sachdienliche Hinweise wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Anonymous (20 September 2005)

Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten, mehr zu erfahren... Ich vermute, Du bist bei der ezecons*.org gelandet, weil Du die Adresse erwähnst.

Du könntest auch nach der Adresse aus dem whois im Antispam googlen und zB hier landen:

http://mail.scam.com/showthread.php?t=736



> This is a MAJOR INTERNATIONAL CRIME RING. The goal of this group of CRIMINALS is to recruit US RESIDENTS and get US RESIDENTS to cash fraudulent counterfeit checks and to have you send merchandise purchased with stolen credit cards to them. Most likely in RUSSIA.
> (...)
> Registrant Contact:
> A* S* (MAM**@ESECON****.NET)
> ...



Die eseconsult selbst (siehe *.org) ist eine dieser seltsamen offshore-Anbieter, die relativ unbekannt sind, aber ein beeindruckendes Portfolio an Auslandsgründungen anbieten:

Auf der Internetseite der eseconsult werden Firmengründungen in den USA in OREGON und in DELAWARE erwähnt und dort steht
"Copyright © Offshore e-services LLC ".

Nun, die Kombination OREGON + DELAWARE gibt einem zu denken, zumal in dem verlinkten Bericht eine BERLINER Adresse erwähnt wird. Die Kombination BERLIN + DELAWARE + OREGON gibt noch mehr zu denken...

es werden übrigens auf der webseite eine Kontaktadresse (die von Dir erwähnte in Dominica), eine Telefonnr (Phone (calling from the rest of the World): +187721702** und eine Faxnr +4420768122** erwähnt.

Die steht auch im aktuellen whois der (zB) esec*.net (Adresse Linderman str 57 Paris, ce 543258 +187721702**)

Die Linderman str steht auch in der esec*.info whois, jetzt ist sie in NY (ich denke, sie heisst so ähnlich und ist in Delaware)

In Delaware gibt es keine "Offshore e-services llc", lediglich ähnliche Namen, die zu einem sehr großen Firmenregistrierer führen. Kein eindeutiges Ergebnis... Aber ein typisches!

probiere es selbst:
https://sos-res.state.de.us/tin/GINameSearch.jsp

oder Oregon:
http://egov.sos.state.or.us/br/pkg_web_name_srch_inq.login

Näheres zur eseconsult (evtl. e-seconsult) findest Du hier
h**p://eseconsult.com/?mode=news&id=4



> 20.03.2005 Founded in 2003, ESEconsult has defined its target to be the offshore outsourcing leader in Russia.
> 
> Aug. 24th 2003, ESEconsult Software Development Inc. was established by Mr. Jerry Zhang, who acts as the General Manager. The company was originally Xin Rong Quan Building No.4 Xue Yuan Nan Road Hai Dian District, Beijing.
> Jun. 26th 2003, ESEconsult signed a contract with IKANO Financial Service Ltd. to develop an application processing system, signifying the beginning of a strategic working partnership between the two companies.
> ...



Du kannst auch nach eseconsult googlen (das letzte Ergebnis stammt zB aus irgendeiner russischen Diskussion).

Man findet auch noch einen user "dimd**@esec*.*" mit einer IP-Angabe.
führt nach Weissrussland und hilft nichts

erzähle mir doch, um was es genau geht. Ich bin zeitlich etwas knapp und zudem krank 

Grüße
aka


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 September 2005)

Das ist ja auch lustig... ich wollte gerade wissen, wer dieser amerikanische Firma ist, die da mit "custom billing" erwähnt wird...

...und fand *staun* das hier
http://www.shinetechchina.com/softwave/about_history.htm



> Company history
> Founded in 2001, Shinetech has defined its target to be the offshore outsourcing leader in China.
> August 24, 2001, Shinetech Software Development Inc. was established by Mr. J*Zh*, who acts as the General Manager. The company was originally Xin Rong Quan Building No.4 Xue Yuan Nan Road Hai Dian District, Beijing.
> June 26, 2002, Shinetech signed a contract with IKANO Financial Service Ltd. to develop an application processing system, signifying the beginning of a strategic working partnership between the two companies.



Scheint also eine chinesisch-russische Quelle zu haben, das alles. Shinetech ist ja etwas weniger verschämt und nennt das Management...
Wie gesagt: Bin nicht auf dem Damm und nicht zu Hause...


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 September 2005)

unter der esecons*.net wird eine icq-Nummer genannt, die über google wieder zurück führt über eine r52-domain: siehe whois

auf dieser seite steht etwas (in Russisch) von einer eseconsult LLC in Belize. Weiter geforscht habe ich da nicht.
Was den obigen link zur "First reseller Group" angeht, da ist mir nicht ganz klar, ob nicht diese FRG nur das Netz der eseconsult verwendet hat. Wenn man nach dem in dem Beitrag:
http://mail.scam.com/showthread.php?t=736
genannten "aka" der FRG, nämlich "Xian Energy Sot/Purexian" googelt, wird's einem richtig anders... Frag doch mal beim FBI...

was ich noch interessant finde, ist die Schreibweise eSEconsult... Gabs da nicht mal eine Firma russischen Ursprungs in Zypern, die auch dieses SE (Search Engine?) im Namen hatte, ebenfalls dubiose whois-Einträge mit lustigen deutschen Adressen hatte, ebenfalls Richtung Delaware/Oregon führte, usw usf?

Ich werde dieses Dingens mal ins Archiv legen. Erzähl mir mal, warum dich plötzlich dieser antispam-Beitrag aus 2004 interessiert !?


----------



## Telekomunikacja (20 September 2005)

*Erzähl mir mal*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> unter der esecons*.net wird eine icq-Nummer genannt, die über google wieder zurück führt über eine r52-domain: siehe whois
> 
> auf dieser seite steht etwas (in Russisch) von einer eseconsult LLC in Belize. Weiter geforscht habe ich da nicht.


So weit bin ich in etwa auch gekommen.



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Erzähl mir mal, warum dich plötzlich dieser antispam-Beitrag aus 2004 interessiert !?


Demnächst, denn momentan ist alles noch ein wenig unsystematisch.  

Im Vertrauen, also ganz unter uns  :
Ich hatte natürlich auch gehofft (und hoffe immer noch), dass dieses erste posting eher zufällig im Forum anwesende anonyme Gäste 8) , die vielleicht mehr wissen, dazu verleiten könnte, an dieser Stelle ein paar Informationen zum Thema zu hinterlassen.
Ich liebe Zufälle. :bussi:


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 September 2005)

Sind dir die rätselhaften Einträge in dieser Suchmaschine aufgefallen?

google mal nach [email protected]***.net, da findet sich auch die r52-domain
(Universal Engine Tools Statistics)

was da irgendwelche Russen in die Suchmaschine eintippen, ist irgendwie... interessant...

@tele: in diesem Antispambeitrag, ging es da um Phishing?
neofaz**.biz -->
http://www.fraudwatchinternational.com/fraud_alerts/041104_3296_hsbc.htm


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 September 2005)

Also ok, Belize hattest Du auch schon. Schon komisch, ich finde nicht einmal das Postfach in Dominica... Aber eine Firma, die ihre Firmengeschichte auf zwei verschiedenen Seiten völlig unterschiedlich beschreibt (wobei die Parallele der Daten schon lustig ist), bei der ist sicher noch mehr... naja... seltsam...
Ich erinnere:


> Founded in 2003, ESEconsult has defined its target to be the offshore outsourcing leader in Russia.
> Aug. 24th 2003, ESEconsult Software Development Inc. was established by Mr. J*Zh*, who acts as the General Manager. The company was originally Xin Rong Quan Building No.4 Xue Yuan Nan Road Hai Dian District, Beijing. [Adresse führt zu noch einer Firma, siehe google - und natürlich zur Firma, die eine um 2 jahre verschobene Firmengeschichte hat: siehe hier. Wenn man sich die google-Ergebnisse genauer ansieht, sieht man, dass die eine (Sunt*) mit der anderen (Wowcomm*) die Telefonnummer teilt, wenn man die der Shinet* bei "Chinese Yellow pages USA" nachsieht) und siehe unten... Man google übrigens auch mal nach dem hoster [nameserver] und der großen $$$cient***-Kirche]
> 
> Jun. 26th 2003, ESEconsult signed a contract with IKANO Financial Service Ltd. to develop an application processing system, signifying the beginning of a strategic working partnership between the two companies. [...].





> Founded in 2001, Shinetech has defined its target to be the offshore outsourcing leader in China.
> August 24, 2001, Shinetech Software Development Inc. was established by Mr. J*Zh*, who acts as the General Manager. The company was originally Xin Rong Quan Building No.4 Xue Yuan Nan Road Hai Dian District, Beijing.
> June 26, 2002, Shinetech signed a contract with IKANO Financial Service Ltd. to develop an application processing system, signifying the beginning of a strategic working partnership between the two companies.



Vielleicht hat China eine andere Zeitrechnung? 

Die erwähnten Firmen finden sich übrigens, naja, so halbwegs...

Was ich aber eigentlich sagen wollte... Angenommen, das Postfach in Dominica stimmt nicht. Vielleicht stimmt aber die LLC in Belize? Vielleicht findet man ja was über Belize in Kombination mit der Telefon- oder Faxnummer? (Eine Faxnummer in London)

Nuja, über die US-freephone-Nummer wird man nicht weiter kommen...

Oder vielleicht doch? (Nummer aus einer whois)

--> phishing bei E-Gold???


> Administrative Contact:
> e-services llc
> Ross ave 14



in diesem Dingens ist ein link zur email der angeblichen (?) E-Gold-Phisher... hier

Sag mal, TK... worauf biste denn da nur gestossen? Is ja klasse...


Nun aber noch ein paar zusätzliche Anmerkungen meinerseits:

Eine e-service llc gibt's ja schon in Delaware... Naja, nicht ganz... Aber jetzt muss ich weiter ausholen... Es gab da mal Firmen, die haben Dialer registriert für Firmen in Delaware, manchmal waren aber bei der RegTP Adressen in New York angegeben. Ich erinnere mal (rein zufällig, versteht sich) an die 090090000929
Es gab eine "Matrix Telecommunications" in New York, aber nicht mit der Adresse "243 5th Avenue" - gemeint war nämlich vielmehr eine "matrix telecommunications.com" in Delaware...

Anderes Beispiel:
090090000928.
Wieder: Es gibt eine microjuris, es gibt sogar eine Seite microjuris.com und es gibt eine microjuris.com llc - in Delaware.

Hier wird also eine e-services llc erwähnt und es gibt eine e-services.com llc in Delaware. (1201 ORANGE STREET, SUITE 600). Es gibt aber auch die Domain e-services.com

Alles sehr seltsam...

h**p://esec*.com/?mode=about&dop=management

google mal nach der e-mail...

Da findest Du die eseconsult-Seite und ein Forum in russischer Sprache... und diesen art* findest Du wiederum auf der schon erwähnten Suchmaschinenseite im Zusammenhang mit diesem r52 (und der e-mail art*@r52.i***).



Wie gesagt, ich sammel das alles, auf die paar MB kommt's ja nicht mehr an 
...und ich bin sehr gespannt, worauf Du hinaus willst ...

(evtl. Editierungswünsche Deinerseits bitte per PN)


----------

